# Know EastWest Hollywood Strings really well



## secondtiersound (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, Opus just launched. So, why bother about this library? Well, I think the knowledge you will acquire here will still apply to the newer version, and if you are not upgrading, you are still left with a really good string library. Enjoy!


----------



## packhorse (Apr 22, 2021)

Can I still use my old Hollywood Strings? Do I have to buy the Opus engine, or am I not able to do so. I am a little confused.


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 22, 2021)

You can still use this library with the Play engine. You don't have to upgrade. I does seem like the new Opus engine is quite a lot better, except a few early bugs, it is also quite a costly to upgrade. The smartest if you are interested in it, is probably to try it out with one month's subscription.
Cheers!


----------



## packhorse (Apr 22, 2021)

secondtiersound said:


> You can still use this library with the Play engine. You don't have to upgrade. I does seem like the new Opus engine is quite a lot better, except a few early bugs, it is also quite a costly to upgrade. The smartest if you are interested in it, is probably to try it out with one month's subscription.
> Cheers!


Thank you.


----------



## maximuss (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi,
I enjoy your videos very much however I was wondering if you will be doing a review of Opus and the orchestrator?


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 22, 2021)

maximuss said:


> Hi,
> I enjoy your videos very much however I was wondering if you will be doing a review of Opus and the orchestrator?


Thank you. Yes, I intend to. It might take a little while because of the license, and I really want to get my hands on it before I say anything. But I'll post updates about it.


----------

